# Traveling & Camping in cold weather, snow, etc. what's your experience?



## JCZ (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a Fox Mountain 5th wheel.....built by Northwood Mfg. so it's an "all seasons" trailer with heated holding tanks, plumbing up in heated space (provided the heater is on), thermal pane windows, etc.

Just a few more years before we both retire but I have a dream of spending some time up in Yellowstone in the winter, watching the wolves play in the snow.  Anybody camped in the snow?  Anybody done it in Yellowstone?  What's your experiences?


----------



## LEN (Nov 13, 2012)

Although 4-season when one starts talk "Yellowstone winter we are talk COOOOOLD COLD COLD. You will need a really good heating system. And some xtra's . Like skirting that is insulated maybe 2" foam board with aluminum on one side heated water lines( and even use that only to fill the water tank in coldest times) and then dump gray and black cafully so they don't freeze. Finding a RV hookup open may also be a challenge. Getting around in the park may only be with snow machines as very few roads are open. Camped in the snow last year in Flagstaff in 10-14"'s but the temps were moderate 25-30 on so. There is something strange when the temps drop into the 20's and then even stranger below zero. The cold is SSSOOOO much colder it just penetrates everything and everywhere, thing break and don't work. Even the diesel gels in the tanks if your not prepared.
This cold weather camping is just another world!!

LEN


----------



## JCZ (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for your comments Len.  

I was thinking more along the lines of late fall/early winter (the first snows) or early spring rather than the dead of winter.  Maybe stay in West Yellowstone and travel in the truck during the day (it's 4x4 with 20" wheels).....something more along the lines of your experience in Flagstaff.

I can hang with it down in to the 20s.....even the teens but below zero and that's just plain to cold.  We got caught on our motorcycles out in Nev. when it was 16F and snowing......had to keep riding to the next town.....the four motels were all booked up so we sit in the restaurant with a bunch of bicyclists that were riding ocean to ocean.  Life's experiences....


----------



## Boyde31 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yellowstone is going to be really cold. I personally don't enjoy going out in the winter, but I'm not much of a cold weather fan. If you like snow and being in the cold then I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## JCZ (Nov 19, 2012)

Cold isn't a problem......as long as I can get there and back....

Austin, Nev. when a freak snow storm hit.....all four motels were booked.  Fortunately, for us, it cleared in the late afternoon and we were able to move on.  Snow, ice, 7% grades....was all pretty scary but we had no choice once it started coming down.  No underpass to get under out there on Hwy. 50.







That's my wife behind me, on the red bike.....she was riding her own.  Fortunately we had the Gerbing eXtreme Element EX heated jacket, pants, gloves and boot insoles so we at least stayed dry and warm.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 19, 2012)

WOW just froze sitting here in the warn and looking at the pictures.  Great pictures!!   Coldest I have ever been was on a BSA Bantam way back before there were warm travel gear for bikes LOL


----------



## JCZ (Nov 20, 2012)

C Nash;81991 said:
			
		

> WOW just froze sitting here in the warn and looking at the pictures.  Great pictures!!   Coldest I have ever been was on a BSA Bantam way *back before there were warm travel gear for bikes* LOL



The Gerbing is the same gear that snowmobilers use and now deer hunters, hikers and pretty much all winter sports as they now have the microwire with battery packs that slide in a pouch in the small of your back (very thin batteries).  They do work....we've rode at freeway speeds as cold as 16F.


----------



## LEN (Nov 20, 2012)

Fall in Yellowstone is great, have done it a couple of times. I like staying in Gardiner and then into Lamar(SP) Valley for the Buff's and Wolves. And then the Old Faithful side for the Elk that don't pay a lot of attention to you in the fall rut time about Sept. Biggest problem is making sure thing are open for the RV. And as the weather cools if you have a diesel the winter fuel and a motor heater. Have also done Yellowstone on the winter by snow cat into Old Faithful witch is shut down but snow lodge is open with duplex type rooms a little walk from the lodge. This was from the Gardiner side also. Then to the south the Tetons and the national elk preserve with Jacksons Hole(better bring $$$ here and a fur coat for the men to fit in with the ski crowd). It is really not that bad unless your shopping to buy.

LEN


----------



## JCZ (Nov 20, 2012)

Exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for......thanks a bunch Len!

I've been to Jackson and Yellowstone in early Sept. before.....very cold but the roads were clear...I think it was 2010.  We spent a couple of days in Jackson.....did the tourist window shopping but I think we got out of there with just a refrigerator magnet (we get a refer magnet every where we rode to on our bikes.....gonna have to start over...getting one everywhere we take the 5th wheel).  I'm looking forward to not having to stay in those high $ hotels anymore!


----------



## billinva (Mar 29, 2013)

looking for suggestions - travel trailer for winter, cold weather camping.


----------

